# Finally Running...Barely



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I finally got my 72 Lemans 350 2bbl running. I haven't had much time lately for it, but Saturday, I was able to spend the whole day working on it. So, it runs but its real rough. The whole car shakes, and as soon as I give it a little gas it wants to die. I got as far as setting the points gap. I read it should be .019. I bumped the ignition till the points opened. Should I turn the crank by hand instead? If so what size socket fits on the harmonic balancer? I'll have to buy a socket that big. I want to check the timing but I'm not sure what to line up. I see the scale, but all I see on the harmonic balancer is a single line on it. I dont see anything else. Is this what I use or is there something else maybe covered by rust? Also I drained out what I could from the gas tank, changed the fuel filter and put 3 gallons of 87 octane. Should I have used 93? I didn't even think about that. I've been using 87 in everything I drive. I did a compression test. Everything showed between 120 and 125.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I checked the timing using that 1 mark on the harmonic balancer. I set it to 12 deg btdc. I started it and it ran much better for a few seconds then back to being real rough. Checked timing again and it would stay in one place for a few seconds then jump around and stay there a few seconds. The previous owner said he thought the chain was skipping. I'm new at this but I guess this would confirm what he said. I guess I need a new timing chain and sprockets. I'll have to get in there and look at it. If I do need one can anyone recommend one?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you do a complete tuneup? Plugs, rotor, cap - check resitance through the wires if they look OK or just replace. Compression check sounds good, all reletively equal. 

These motors came with nylon cam gears so they really don't last that long. For a stocker 350 I would'nt worry about anything real exotic as far as a timing chain. Just put a basic replacement timing set on it. 

The mark on the balancer is what you reference against the scale on the timing cover. BTW, the rubber in your balancer can wear out and allow the outer ring to rotate making the mark way off.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Plugs, wires, coil, cap, rotor are new. The only place near me that might have a timing set is closed today. I'll have to check tomorrow. Otherwise, I'll have to order one online. I didn't know about rubber being on the balancer. Thanks, ALKYGTO. Also, does anyone know what size bolt is on the balancer? Biggest socket I have is 15/16 and thats too small.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe that bolt is 1-1/8", did you have the vacuum removed from the advance and the vacuum port plugged when you were setting the timing? Should be set at 6 degrees btdc - 0 tdc without the vacuum. If you are running at 12 btdc with the vacuum connected, you don't have enough advance with only the mechanical advance to keep the car running. Once you get the timing set run the rpm up and verify the mechanical is advancing the timing, then reconnect the vacuum. You may want to hear from Rukee, BearGFR or some of the other guys before you sink alot of money into timing gears and chains.

JMHO


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BTW, advance the timing to +7 to +11 degrees before you remove the vacuum. The car should run at that point,


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

05GTO, thanks for the reminder. I forgot to pull the vacuum hose from the distributor when I checked it. This is my 1st time adjusting timing. I was told to disconnect the vacuum hose but I forgot. Rookie mistake. I have a borrowed timing light from a friend. You should have seen my face when I was trying to figure out what to do with the spring. Its an old one, lol


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Let us know how it works out,


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Adjusted the timing today the correct way with the vacuum advance unplugged and the hole taped over. Set it at about 5-6 deg btdc. Plugged the vac advance back in and it settled out past the 12 deg mark. Thats as hi as the scale goes, but it seems to be running a whole lot better. I still have to check the total timing but I don't have a tach. I was given an old dwell meter. I know you can check points with it. Can that be used for timing also? I'll have to read thru the instruction book for it. That thing looks really complicated. I'm a slow learner. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Dwell is the amount of time the points are open, you should have positive and negative wires on the dwell meter that will connect to the positive and negative on top of the coil. The 69 and newer pontiac 350's dwell is set to 30 degrees. The adjustment is made thru a slide up door on the front of the distributor with an allen wrench.

Once you have the dwell set, verify the gap (.019) Your timing should be as close as possible to 9 degrees with the vacuum connected.

Post your results,


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll give it a shot tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tried the dwell meter today. I got it set at 30 deg. Then I went back and set the timing. I just got a service manual on CD rom. It said to set the dwell to 30 deg and timing at 10 deg btdc with vacuum advance disconnected and port plugged. I set it according to the manual and it seems to be running pretty well. Then I tried your setting 05GTO. That seemed maybe a little smoother so I left it there. Not sure which is better. For now its a hell of a lot better than it was. Also with the dwell meter I was able to see that it was idling too high - about 1050 rpm's. So I adjusted it down with the the idle set screw (is that what you call it?)on the side of the carb to around 650 before I did anything. Manual said 625 but I couldn't get it exactly there. BTW the service manual was $25 from rockauto.com. It has factory service manual, Fisher body manual, chassis manual, parts number index. I'll be getting much use out of it. Again thank you for all your help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the adjustments on the choke once the engine is warmed up, that may correct the fast idle problems. When you decide which gas to run (87-93) then set the timing for the best performance.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

05GTO, you were a big help.


----------

